# Small power sander



## njp (Dec 6, 2008)

I was looking at a plastic modeling forum and a small powered sander was described. It is so simple and cheap I am suprised I did not think of it because I have often been called simple and cheap. It is nothing more than an inexpensive electric tooth brush with the bristles removed. A small piece of sandpaper is attached with double sided tape, thin tape for higher pressure or thicker tape for countour sanding. Nuff said. Nick


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Never throw anything away.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

When I had to remove decals from my On30 cars to sell them, I soaked them in warm water and used an electric toothbrush to carefully scrub them off. It cleaned the decals off without harming the Bachmann paint.

Tooth paste is also a good chrome and silver polish as it’s cheap, non-toxic, pleasant smelling and user-friendly.


----------

